# Kindle and a drink



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

So you curl up with your Kindle and settle in for some reading.  What are you drinking?  Wine?  Coffee?  Tea? or Soda maybe?

Mine drink of choice is either herbal tea or coffee.  Depending on my mood and time of day.  If it is coffee, I take it with real creme and unrefined sugar.  Herbal tea depends, but usually I drink Hibiscus tea iced with sugar and hot herbal teas with honey.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Diet Cherry Dr. Pepper in the morning, diet caffeine-free whatever after 3-4 pm. I'm an addict, I think...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cherry coke zero. . . .or a beer. . . . .


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

It depends on my mood and the time of day for me as well. If I'm curled up with my Kindle:

Before noon: Coffee
Noon-Evening: Coffee, tea or soda
Night: Tea or occasionally wine

I take my coffee black. I'm loving blueberry-flavoured coffee. 
It depends on the type of tea, but I'll usually add some honey to it. My current favourite is [teavanasearch]Almond Biscotti Black[/teavanasearch]. 
I'm a Dr. Pepper lover. 
And my current wine of choice is 337 Cab.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I tend not to combine those activities. I mostly read at night in bed and don't bring food and/or drink into the bedroom. But if I did, it would either be diet Sunkist Orange soda, or else Van Houtte decaffeinated dark-roast coffee.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Since most of my reading is on the Subway, I don't have a drink.  But I want some of Thumper's diet cherry Dr. Pepper, can't find that anywhere!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I tend not to combine those activities. I mostly read at night in bed and don't bring food and/or drink into the bedroom. But if I did, it would either be diet Sunkist Orange soda, or else Van Houtte decaffeinated dark-roast coffee.


^^^ That, except that if I did it would probably be tea.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Coffee in the morning, beer in the late afternoon or evening. Don't have fun time during the day to read.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Coffee in the morning (I like half and half with mine), ice tea with lemon in the afternoon and evening and occassionally a glasss of red wine or a beer.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh tea, definately... Take a wander through the Tea Thread, lots of us in there.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Loose leaf organic oolong tea, along with my homemade combination of chai spices and 3 drops of stevia extract as a sweentener!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

leslieray said:


> Loose leaf organic oolong tea, along with my homemade combination of chai spices and 3 drops of stevia extract as a sweentener!


Im heading to Leslies for tea...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Last night I had my kindle and was curled up with a 7&7 ..... this morning it was with coffee & an english muffin.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

tea


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

water usually. Otherwise tea.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yesterday afternoon/early evening was spent sitting on the patio in front of the fire, reading Lord of the Rings and drinking a bottle of Bolgheri (Cabernet Sauvignon, Malbec, Cabernet Franc).  Quite enjoyable.

Right now it's iced green tea.


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

I only read on the weekends or while on vacation because I don't have as much time as I would like during the week.  If I am reading in the morning/afternoon I tend to drink coffee, tea, or water while I read.  If I am reading at night I normally drink water, but on occasion I will have wine or  coffee w/Baileys in it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Since most of my reading is on the Subway, I don't have a drink. But I want some of Thumper's diet cherry Dr. Pepper, can't find that anywhere!


I get it at Walmart or Safeway...it's all over the place here. They better keep making it, because I am totally hooked...


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

coffee for me.  whatever time of the day.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Just a cup of tea does it.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

coffee or tea


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Let's see.... chocolate milk? Rum and coke? Margaritas? Water? Coca-cola? Sprite? Coffee? Tea? Fruit juice? Chocolate shake? I've read my Kindle whilst drinking a great number of things, but usually, it's bottled water since that is what I drink most.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Coffee first thing in the morning, diet coke at lunch, water most of the rest of the time, Ginger Peach decaf tea sometimes in the evening...

Betsy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> So you curl up with your Kindle and settle in for some reading. What are you drinking? Wine? Coffee? Tea? or Soda maybe?
> 
> Mine drink of choice is either herbal tea or coffee. Depending on my mood and time of day. If it is coffee, I take it with real creme and unrefined sugar. Herbal tea depends, but usually I drink Hibiscus tea iced with sugar and hot herbal teas with honey.


wine


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I love having a cup of hot Vanilla Chai tea with  milk and sugar. It even tastes good after it cools down. When it's really hot out I prefer sweet iced tea with lemon.
  Brenda J.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

a nice cold glass of milk


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Iced Water


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

hot tea usually.  Black in the morning, decaf after 4pm.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*OK: We'll make a game of it...*
How many can name *my* drink of choice?... 

sjc likes (loves) to drink:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc said:


> *OK: We'll make a game of it...*
> How many can name *my* drink of choice?...
> 
> sjc likes (loves) to drink:


This is a trick question right


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

sjc said:


> sjc likes (loves) to drink:


Margaritas? (I mean, really, who doesn't?)


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

leslieray said:


> Loose leaf organic oolong tea,


Oooo, oolong. Deee-lish!

Mornings: coffee (with French Vanilla creamer)
Afternoons: hot tea (if it's chilly out) or lemonade (if it's sunny/warm)
Evenings: Wine (although, I have to be careful not to come to the boards when I imbibe...Betsy saved me once after I made an inappropriate contribution to the Infinity game.  )
Bedtime: It's just me and my Kindle

~Donna~


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Neo:  You would be surprised at how many people hate them.  They don't know what they are missing.  My sister wouldn't touch them; but then I made her my super duper margarita special and she is now a huge fan...I am an enabler.  DH and DD don't care for them either.  My boss hates them; his wife likes them.  I Loooooooooovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve them.


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

Coffee for me with milk and sugar. I haven't tried tea yet.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sjc, I love them too. On the rocks, with salt. Frozen just gives me a brain freeze.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

French press coffee in the morning
red wine in the evening (I love margaritas too but they make it too hard to concentrate on a book!)
lemonade on summer afternoons, sitting on my deck


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep; I'm a rocks and salt girl.  I never do frozen.  The only ones I like frozen are the ones in Disney's Epcot Mexico Outdoor Eatery....mmmmm.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Usually the first time I have to read is martini time...so for me it would be a watermelon martini.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

One of thirty loose leaf teas depending on my mood. 

What?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I wish I had enough counter space for that many...


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

My whole blog is aimed at people who like to relax with their Kindle and a drink!

Joe

http://kindletaproom.blogspot.com


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Tea in the morning, water during the day and wine or a gin and tonic in the evening.

Tea seems to be out-doing coffee in these responses, or is that just my imagination?  Do books just go better with tea?


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

In our household it would be tea for me and coffee for Intinst.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> Tea in the morning, water during the day and wine or a gin and tonic in the evening.
> 
> Tea seems to be out-doing coffee in these responses, or is that just my imagination? Do books just go better with tea?


Oooo, I'll meet you for gin and tonics any time. 

~Donna~


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tea (Plain old Lipton, or Autocrat)...nothing fancy.
Chai

anything but coffee; I average about 5 cups of tea per day.

Tea does appear to be edging out coffee; nothing like a good read and a cup of tea.  Right now it's freezing out, raining only 43 outside...We have the fireplace is lit; the book selected (the pup at my feet) and the tea just completes the package.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

a big mug of Lipton tea.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

You all are killing me with the Lipton. (big cheesy grin)

Runs back to the tea thread.....


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

egh34 said:


> Coffee in the morning, beer in the late afternoon or evening. Don't have fun time during the day to read.


beer late afternoon or evening sounds good .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> You all are killing me with the Lipton. (big cheesy grin)
> 
> Runs back to the tea thread.....


Hey, I'm sure they meant something like the Lipton Premium White Tea with Blueberry and Pomegranate.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

In the AM, strong black coffee.  Afternoon -  water.  Evening -  Kim Crawford's Savingnon Blanc


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Loose leaf tea - depending on the mood, either red, green or black (and sometimes herbal). I'm not quite there with Prof yet, but a choice of 18 different ones, so keeps things interesting


----------

